
Show HN: Technical Blogging (2nd Edition) - acangiano
https://pragprog.com/book/actb2/technical-blogging-second-edition
======
acangiano
After many months of work, the second edition of my Technical Blogging book is
finally in print.

I wrote a few more words about it in this post:

[https://technicalblogging.com/technical-blogging-2nd-
edition...](https://technicalblogging.com/technical-blogging-2nd-edition-in-
print/)

Please let me know if you have any questions.

